# They're homeeeee! **pic heavy**



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

They came home a bit early, but they were more than ready to come home.. anyways.. NIKO & BOBO ARE HOME!  :hello1:

They're definitely a handful :lol: hehe~ we've been so tired since they came home, but they're lovely!  Niko is sooooo tiny and a sweetheart, Bobo on the other hand.. he's quite a naughty pup! :lol: LOL! 

They've settled in really well, here's some random photos I've took since they came home (I've took HUNDREDS :lol: so I've had to just pick a few out)! 



















Niko


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Fighting over a dummy at my Nana's house~ :lol: they loooove dummies!!


















Niko


















Bobo









Niko









Bobo









Niko sleeping on his back~ hehehe!









Niko









Ahhh~ it's such a hard life!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, goodness...They are too precious for words! I want them both!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

They are so adorable...I love the pic of them sleeping together....too cute!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! They are just TOO cute!! I love them both. Makes me want my new baby even more  Enjoy :hello1:


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awww I want them, I love the pic of them snuggled up together, how cute are they.

Joy xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG! They are just presh and sooo adorable! Look at those faces, NO way they could be trouble  lolol TWO puppies must be so much work and FUN! Enjoy it while it last hon! They are super cute! I love all the photos!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Sarah, I am so sorry about Max. I didn't know. He was always one of my favorites!

Your two new babies are gorgeous. I love, love love the Chocolates, but the blues are beautiful too. Can I have one?


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

At the moment, I'm wishing they were "home" with me. Yeah, I'm envious because of criminal type activity in my life has lead to no chi.
Have fun with your new chi pups.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwwww so cute, Bobo's colour is lovely.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Talk about double trouble! Double CUTENESS!! Great pics. They look darling together. Be sure and take tons of photos because before you know it, they will be big boys.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow... very cute--congratulations!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Awww they are sooo beautiful! Congratulations on you stunning new babies, enjoy every second of it even the accidents! xx


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

They are beautiful, I can't decide which is cuter!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh they are sooo beautifull,:hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very,Very cute. What a pair. You're going to have a blast with them. Ha, Can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats  you wait has been so long ,i think they are both very handsome little chis


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

They're both so cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

They are SOOOOOOOOOOOo adorable! Way Cute pictures!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, they are so completely adorable! I love them staring each other down. If you decide you don't want the, I would take them. LOL


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So glad they are with you now! How exciting to have your new babies Congrats and have lots of fun watching them grow


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cute pups,makes ya just want another..lol


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

They are so cute I just love them.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my, such handsome boys!! We have a chocolate Neko also.. and he is truly my "heart doggie.." They will bring so much joy and fun into your lives..Congratulations..


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love them! They are tooooo sweet! They're best friends!!  YAY!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeetness overload! I love them!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

oh their so precious i guess their brothers do you know how much they weigh ?


----------



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

oh wow they are SO cute! I want the chocolate one!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

your so lucky sarah, enjoy them


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful puppies! Theyre adorable, congrats!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

You are so lucky!! They are adorable x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh they are adorable together,they are a handful when they're so young(you forget what it's like ) but the time will pass so quickly and they give you so much laughter and fun in between the puddles and poo!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

They are to cute!! makes me want another pup so badly!!
Love their colours!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Absolutely stunning pups!
I love all the pics, but that one of them in the hooded bed together is heart melting!
Congrats! xx


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Puppies!!!!! :binky: Oh my gosh, they are sooooo cute!!!:love7: It's so hard NOT to take hundreds of pictures of them, isn't it?!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww they are just so adorable!! Lucky you!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sooo cute!!!!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I have only one thing to say
JEALOUS x


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

EEEEEEKKK! they are sooooo adorable! they look like they are going to get up to so much mischief together! have fun and congratulations! ;-) x


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

They are both so adorable! I bet you're having SO much fun with them both!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Uhm, LOVE THESE BOYS!! I want to steel Niko!! LOL They're both adorable though...congrats on them being home. You must be sooooo happy!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

So... are you gonna need a new Siggy, now? 

>.> 

<.<


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

aww they are soo cute!


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

awwwww makes me miss when salem was a baby. adorable babies!


----------



## Allie (Jan 22, 2011)

They are too precious!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Both babies are precious and so cute!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

They are so sweet. I love how they sleep together.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

They are soooo precious! I can't decide which is cuter!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Hahaha double trouble what wee cuties, so sweet snuggled together, congrats  you have you hands full for the next few months but soooooo worth it, we need regular pics!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 
They're definitely hard work! Max was our only dog, so having 2 dogs together is a whole new experience for us!! But it's worth it! 

My auntie lost her dog the day after we lost Max and we were with them at the time (it was really hard to believe) so we have been going through the pain together - she took us to pick up the pups and fell in love with them (she even asked to buy Bobo - hahaha! No chance! lol!) so she has just bought a bichon frise puppy that will be coming home in a few weeks, there's only about 3 weeks age difference so they can all play together - it will be so fun! 
Max hated other dogs hahaha~ so we could never let Max and their old dog play together! haha!

I have lottttts more pictures to post~ Niko LOVES the camera haha! I'll post them today or tomorrow!!



Lin said:


> Sarah, I am so sorry about Max. I didn't know. He was always one of my favorites!
> 
> Your two new babies are gorgeous. I love, love love the Chocolates, but the blues are beautiful too. Can I have one?


Thanks, Lin. Losing Max is the hardest thing I've ever been through, my heart hurts so much everyday, I'd do anything to have him back.  But.. Getting Niko & Bobo has helped ease the pain a little, I still miss Max terribly every single day, but the pups have gave us something to smile about again! 

I love chocolates too~ I know you're not supposed to pick favourites but.. Niko is my favourite! :lol: hehe~ my mam and brother like Bobo more though so it works out :lol: hehe!



chideb said:


> Oh my, such handsome boys!! We have a chocolate Neko also.. and he is truly my "heart doggie.." They will bring so much joy and fun into your lives..Congratulations..


Oh wow~ what a coincidence!!! We both must have the same taste in names! hehehe! 




sheilabenny5353 said:


> oh their so precious i guess their brothers do you know how much they weigh ?


Yep~ they're brothers! Not sure how much they weigh, but they're having their first injections on tuesday, so hopefully the vet will weigh them then!



michele said:


> Oh they are adorable together,they are a handful when they're so young(you forget what it's like ) but the time will pass so quickly and they give you so much laughter and fun in between the puddles and poo!


I know~ we can't remember Max ever being this much work when he was a pup! :lol: But I was only 9 so I could be forgetting lol~ we must have gotten lucky with Max, he never chewed anything but the boys chew EVERYTHING!! :lol:
But they really are alot of fun, I can't wait until they're fully vacinated so we can take them for walks together! 

How's Dottie settling in? I bet you're having so much fun with her!




Pookypeds said:


> Puppies!!!!! :binky: Oh my gosh, they are sooooo cute!!!:love7: It's so hard NOT to take hundreds of pictures of them, isn't it?!!!


I know, right? hehehe! They change sooooo fast so I've already got about 500 photos of them (and videos) lol!!
We don't have any puppy photos from when Max was a puppy, so this time around I'm making sure that we get lotttttsss of photos of them growing up!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

They are way too cute for words!! congrats.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg they are sooo cute, they might be a handful, but what a great handful


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Aww they are adorable :0) makes me want to get another one to play with Radley, but he is enough of a handful lol 

They are a gorgeous pair.


----------

